# Consumer protection



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Are there any consumer protection rights in Spain?

For instance, the electricity goes off with monotonous regularity where I live. Endesa couldn’t care less, they ignore telephone calls, if you can get through, they ignore emails and letters. I did get through once, about 10 months ago and was told by the woman who answered the ‘phone that if I didn’t like it I could always go back to the UK! It was mooted by the last government that public utility companies would be forced to address complaints within 3 weeks - but we have a new government now.

I am freezing at the moment because my log burning fire is not functioning properly and when I asked the manufacturer – somewhere in very northern Spain – they gave me details of their ‘agent’ for my Province. He doesn’t want to know and has been very rude and arrogant.

My house gets filled with smoke setting off the carbon monoxide and carbon dioxide alarms.

With the help of my Spanish neighbours I have tried to find someone local who might be able to solve the problem, but with no luck.

It is very cold now, snow everywhere, and my only alternative is to go to bed, under two duvets and a blanket, at about 8.30pm.

So – is there any recourse that is available to me - does anyone know?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

From what I understand, if you speak with someone in the _Oficina del consumidor_ they should help inform you of your rights:


OFICINA DEL CONSUMIDOR BAEZA
COMPAÑIA, 5 - 1º
23440 - BAEZA (JAEN)
TLF: 953/74 41 43 FAX: 953/74 41 44
[email protected]


I'm not sure how accurate that info is for you, I just searched for "consumidor" and the location you've got listed.

Also, you could also ask for a "hoja de reclamación" to file an official complaint about the treatment you've received from both companies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's more info about Endesa:

Endesa On-Line - Hogares - Defiende tus derechos, conoce tus obligaciones

Here's the official complaint department, in english  : Endesa Customer Ombudsman Office


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you, that is very helpful, I will try on Monday morning.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Not a problem. Good luck!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I was just thinking, if in my previous life I had told a complainant that if they didn't like it they should return to the Indian sub continent or wherever, I would probably have been sacked with the threat of criminal charges.

Somewhat different here!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Hepa said:


> I was just thinking, if in my previous life I had told a complainant that if they didn't like it they should return to the Indian sub continent or wherever, I would probably have been sacked with the threat of criminal charges.
> 
> Somewhat different here!


One of those "Oh, Spain." moments.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

halydia said:


> One of those "Oh, Spain." moments.



Well yes, I would have used a more explicit phrase, which of course would have been unprintable


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

Hepa said:


> Well yes, I would have used a more explicit phrase, which of course would have been unprintable


No worries, the swear filter is protecting us! I just found out co-"ho"-nes doesn't pass the swear filter!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> One of those "Oh, Spain." moments.


Well, it sure shouldn't be. Most calls are recorded, so the caller should've been able to complain. A pain in the Ar*e I know, ( more calling, filling out a complain form etc) but there really are customer rights in Spain!
That they are more difficult to put in to action maybe so, but they're there.

I just looked up OMIC (Oficina Municipal de Informacion al Consumidor) and the address and everything is different to that which Halydia found, so I'd look into both.

http://www.baeza.es/baeza/extranet/verContenido?al_tpu_pk=null&al_tmn_pk=1&al_men_pk=1608&idPadre=1592&as_ruta_men_pk=1608

I hope you get somewhere with this!

Please let us know.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

halydia said:


> No worries, the swear filter is protecting us! I just found out co-"ho"-nes doesn't pass the swear filter!


In our early days, here in the Canaries, we were convinced that the C word was Spanish for lady drivers, the bus driver used that word whenever his path was crossed by the said lady drivers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, it sure shouldn't be. Most calls are recorded, so the caller should've been able to complain. A pain in the Ar*e I know, ( more calling, filling out a complain form etc) but there really are customer rights in Spain!
> That they are more difficult to put in to action maybe so, but they're there.
> 
> I just looked up OMIC (Oficina Municipal de Informacion al Consumidor) and the address and everything is different to that which Halydia found, so I'd look into both.
> ...


Well, they were very kind but not a lot of help. As far as the Endesa problem is concerned it is now too late to make a complaint - 10 months ago after all - I was given the same information about complaining via email as halydia gave me. I shall store that away for the next time. Incidentally, I did write to the CEO of Endesa following my conversation with the 'lady' complaining of her attitude, but to no avail, no reply.

As far as servicing the log burner is concerned, the fire is out of guarantee and no company of this nature can be forced to respond - so I am back at square one. Asking around if anyone knows of anyone who can come and do the job. In the meantime it is just several layers of clothes all wrapped up in a fleecy dressing gown. And whisky!!!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Let's get back to the real problems. 

Power cuts - these are quite often local and can be caused by workmen, shorting lines out or by trees wafting against power lines. The ayuntamiento may be able to help you.

Log burner- have you had the chimney cleaned? Often of the wood you are burning has not been properly dried out, it can give off a lot of pitch and other tarry substances which gum up the flue.


----------



## truck1 (Nov 27, 2011)

last year we had 10 power cuts in 1 day it cooked my computer i sent endesa the bill 214 euros from the computer shop for the repair i think they said tough. i should buy a safety device


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Let's get back to the real problems.
> 
> Power cuts - these are quite often local and can be caused by workmen, shorting lines out or by trees wafting against power lines. The ayuntamiento may be able to help you.
> 
> Log burner- have you had the chimney cleaned? Often of the wood you are burning has not been properly dried out, it can give off a lot of pitch and other tarry substances which gum up the flue.


No I have not had the chimney swept, I have been looking for someone to do this for the past 2 years but with no luck. I have been burning Fuegonet every so often which is designed to get rid of any build up of resins etc. Obviously it did not work.

Yesterday morning I trawled the Internet again and found a company some 45 km away in Jaen who replied to my email within 10 minutes of my sending it. They said that they would be willing to look at the problem. I had already given them the make and model of my log burner so they know in advance that it isn't going to be an easy or straightforward job. They told me that they would charge 25 Euros to come out to my house and 33 Euros per hour for the work plus the cost of any parts etc. 

They are going to contact me again tonight after they have sifted through the answers I gave to the questions they asked. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

4tunate said:


> No I have not had the chimney swept, I have been looking for someone to do this for the past 2 years but with no luck. I have been burning Fuegonet every so often which is designed to get rid of any build up of resins etc. Obviously it did not work.
> 
> Yesterday morning I trawled the Internet again and found a company some 45 km away in Jaen who replied to my email within 10 minutes of my sending it. They said that they would be willing to look at the problem. I had already given them the make and model of my log burner so they know in advance that it isn't going to be an easy or straightforward job. They told me that they would charge 25 Euros to come out to my house and 33 Euros per hour for the work plus the cost of any parts etc.
> 
> They are going to contact me again tonight after they have sifted through the answers I gave to the questions they asked. Fingers crossed.


Sounds good.

There are a few places here where you can get a chimney sweep because there are a lot of people with a fireplace in the area (near El Escorial and at 800+ m above sea level). We get our chimney swept every other year 'cos it's too expensive every year at 80 - 100 € for 15 mins work approx.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

4tunate said:


> No I have not had the chimney swept, I have been looking for someone to do this for the past 2 years but with no luck. I have been burning Fuegonet every so often which is designed to get rid of any build up of resins etc. Obviously it did not work.
> 
> Yesterday morning I trawled the Internet again and found a company some 45 km away in Jaen who replied to my email within 10 minutes of my sending it. They said that they would be willing to look at the problem. I had already given them the make and model of my log burner so they know in advance that it isn't going to be an easy or straightforward job. They told me that they would charge 25 Euros to come out to my house and 33 Euros per hour for the work plus the cost of any parts etc.
> 
> They are going to contact me again tonight after they have sifted through the answers I gave to the questions they asked. Fingers crossed.


If they are any good, perhaps you'd be kind enough to PM me with their details - we aren't *so* far from you.


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

truck1 said:


> last year we had 10 power cuts in 1 day it cooked my computer i sent endesa the bill 214 euros from the computer shop for the repair i think they said tough. i should buy a safety device


We have regular power outages here. Usually at changeover times when the changeover doesn't go as planned. But also because there always seems to be someone doing work which affects the cables. And then there's high winds....
When our old laptop got cooked we installed a UPS for each computer (we have three). I think they cost around 80 euros each, but I could be wrong and they could be cheaper now.
Either way, it was money well spent as they keep power going to each pc (and one monitor) for up to twenty minutes and thats usually plenty of time to shut down without mishap.
Our newish electric box also has a power surge protector (in line with latest guidelines evidently) and so do our two main computers.
We learn as we go along.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> If they are any good, perhaps you'd be kind enough to PM me with their details - we aren't *so* far from you.


With pleasure.


----------

